# Stocking a 5 Gallon Tank



## IThinkTherefore (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi!

I am considering purchasing a 5-gallon dorm aquarium:

Marineland 5-gallon Crescent Aquarium System

with the addition of a small heater. I don't want to go much larger, as I have limited space and will need to be able to move the tank easily.

I have kept fish before, but am unfortunately finding information on fish stocking that is only consistent in that it is highly contradictory.

1. I would like to stock the tank with live plants, and although I am experienced with tanks I am not with aquarium plants. Can you recommend one or several plant types that would go well with the fish below?

2. Post-cycling, I am first of all planning to purchase a male betta.

3. I love otocinclus catfish, and simply cannot find a reliable source for whether they would be able to live healthily in a well-managed 5 gallon tank, with supplemental algea wafers and veggies. I would love to have enough to watch them school together, which would seem like it would require at least four, but I definitely do not want to overload the tank. 

4. I also like African Dwarf Frogs, but I am definitely feeling like even one would be overloading the tank. However, with careful management, would I be able to keep a pair?

5. If the otos simply cannot be kept healthily in this tank, can you recommend a snail type that will not breed crazily or grow too large?

6. Would an Oscar Enterprises Hatch N Feed Brine Shrimpery kit be a viable option to produce live treats for these fish?

I think it would be too large for my tank though D:


Thank you very much for your time, and any help you can offer!


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

The betta would be fine, the otocinclus I wouldn't keep more than one in that size tank. As for the frog, minimum 10 gallon tank for keeping one. Assasin snails would be ok, they don't reproduce in freshwater, so you won't get over run.
I would think of a couple of platys or even a few neons.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

J-Pond said:


> Assasin snails would be ok, they don't reproduce in freshwater, so you won't get over run.


I think your thinking of zebra nerite snails that don't breed in fresh water I believe assassins do but not very fast so they might still be okay.


----------



## IThinkTherefore (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for your help! I've decided to get a Betta, 4 cherry shrimp, and a nerite snail. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The shrimp could end up as live food for the betta, but sometimes it works .


----------

